# Marina Slim Filter S15 - review



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

About a year ago I was a aquarium noob and went to the LFS and purchased a 10 gallon kit out of impulse. This kit came with the marina slim s15 filter. The filter worked great for a month or so, then I saw a gradual decline in the output of the filter. I also noticed that there was a significant amount of water spilling over the filter, and avoiding media and down the spillway. As I was still new to the hobby I Googled probable causes to the lack of output, research suggested it needed a cleaning. Therefore I took their suggestion and cleaned the whole filter while taking care not to rinse any of it in chlorinated water. Once completed I reassembled and powered on the filter however the flow was not restored. Prior to replacement the flow had become so bad it was reduced to a mere trickle. I subsequently replaced the filter with a aqua clear 20 and I am very satisfied with the product. 

However if you read this review and still decide to purchase this filter please note that the filter cartridges you purchase for the unit are a bit pricey therefore I suggest you reuse them by rinsing them in the water you remove from your tank for a water change. One feature I did like was that the pump for the filter was submerged in the tank which removed the need to prime the filter before use.


----------

